# Pakistani Boneless Tawa Chicken



## maryamn (Feb 15, 2015)

Ingredients 

Boneless Chicken Breasts 500g , Cut in thin Strips
Tomatoes 3 Finely Chopped
Ginger Garlic Paste 1 tbsp
Red Chilli Powder 1/2 tsp
Black pepper Powder 1/2 tsp
Red Chilli Flakes 1/2 tsp
Chicken tikka masala powder 1 tbsp
Turmeric Powder 1/2 tsp
Yogurt 250g
Desi Ghee (Clarified Butter) 2 Tbsp
Oil 2 tbsp
Water 1/4 Cup
Dried Fenugreek leaves (Qusoori Methi) 1 tsp
Green Chillies 6-7 (Grind Three or Four and cut the rest in big Chunks)
Ginger Julienne 1 tbsp
Chopped Coriander Leaves 3 tbsp

Method

Marinate Chicken pieces in mixture of salt, red chilli powder, ginger garlic paste, ground green chillies, black pepper powder,chicken tikka masala and turmeric powder for 4-6 hours.

Now take a frying pan and add chopped tomatoes, marinated chicken and 1/4 cup of water, cover the lid and cook for ten minutes.

When tomatoes are a bit soft, add 250g of yogurt, fenugreek leaves, desi ghee, oil, and julienne ginger and cook on high heat till chicken is fully cooked through and oil gets separated from chicken. Now mix green chilli chunks and coriander leaves in it and turn off the stove.

Garnish with Julienne Ginger and serve hot.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 15, 2015)

maryamn said:


> Ingredients
> 
> Boneless Chicken Breasts 500g , Cut in thin Strips
> Tomatoes 3 Finely Chopped
> ...



I know most of us can figure out that the skillet needs to be hot before you add the tomato etc., but I think, for those less experienced, it would be a good idea to say something like "Preheat a fry pan/skillet on medium high and add the tomato etc."

When you say coriander leaves, most of us know it as cilantro. There are two schools regarding it, those who love it and those who hate it (most say it tastes like soap). I love it and use it in Mexican, Tex-Mex and (American) South Western food. When we think of coriander, we usually are referring to the dried seed.

BTW, that dish looks great


----------



## maryamn (Feb 15, 2015)

CraigC said:


> I know most of us can figure out that the skillet needs to be hot before you add the tomato etc., but I think, for those less experienced, it would be a good idea to say something like "Preheat a fry pan/skillet on medium high and add the tomato etc."
> 
> When you say coriander leaves, most of us know it as cilantro. There are two schools regarding it, those who love it and those who hate it (most say it tastes like soap). I love it and use it in Mexican, Tex-Mex and (American) South Western food. When we think of coriander, we usually are referring to the dried seed.
> 
> BTW, that dish looks great


CraigC, I indeed missed a very important point so everyone please put your frying pan or skillet over the stove before adding tomatoes etc. and also do not forget to turn on the stove. 

Ok and next time I'll use the word cilantro while posting in this forum. We always call them Coriander leaves and it took me a while to figure out what exactly is Cilantro when I read a recipe of Fajitas for the first time. 


Thanks for admiring my dish and also for the correction. I am loving these forums.


----------



## maryamn (Feb 15, 2015)

When you are cooking it covered in first step, you should keep the heat low. I think next time I should also write heat levels as they vary in each step. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## CraigC (Feb 15, 2015)

maryamn said:


> CraigC, I indeed missed a very important point so everyone please put your frying pan or skillet over the stove before adding tomatoes etc. and also do not forget to turn on the stove.
> 
> Ok and next time I'll use the word cilantro while posting in this forum. We always call them Coriander leaves and it took me a while to figure out what exactly is Cilantro when I read a recipe of *Fajitas* for the first time.
> 
> ...



Heck, it is also called Chinese parsley. Fajitas, now there is a dish I think is claimed by both Tex-Mex and SW lovers, as being the originators. Mexico may also claim it. 

Are you allowed to eat pork?


----------



## maryamn (Feb 15, 2015)

Lol, We also call it "dhaniya" in Urdu so I have another name as well.

No we are not allowed to eat pork.


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 15, 2015)

maryamn said:


> CraigC, I indeed missed a very important point so everyone please put your frying pan or skillet over the stove before adding tomatoes etc. and also do not forget to turn on the stove.
> 
> Ok and next time I'll use the word cilantro while posting in this forum. We always call them Coriander leaves and it took me a while to figure out what exactly is Cilantro when I read a recipe of Fajitas for the first time.
> 
> ...


In England we tend to think of coriander as a relatively recent addition to English cuisine but in fact we have been using it since the middle ages. The English name "coriander" comes, ultimately, from ancient Greek, via ancient Rome and mediaeval French and, according to Wikipaedia - 

"Coriander was brought to the British colonies in North America in 1670, and was one of the first spices cultivated by early settlers."

I understand that cilantro is more or less exclusively a usage from Spanish speaking countries and thus North America via Mexican dishes.

Your dish looks delicious but it has a lot of chilli in it and I can't eat much chilli - it makes my tongue swell so I assume I'm slightly allergic to it. 

In the area that I live in the northwest of England, most of what are called "Indian" restaurants are actually run by Bangladeshi proprietors. I'm not sure how much of what they cook is genuine Bangladeshi food and how much of it is what the average Brit thinks "Indian" food is like.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 15, 2015)

maryamn said:


> Lol, We also call it "dhaniya" in Urdu so I have another name as well.
> 
> *No we are not allowed to eat pork.*



That's what I thought. I was going to suggest some Cajun cuisine, since you like spicy food, but a lot of it is pork based. Is seafood available to you and is it allowed?


----------



## maryamn (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes we eat a lot of chilli and I especially put a lot of chilli in my food sometimes. 

 India is huge so its cuisine varies from region to region. In Pakistan the most popular kind of food which was popular in Mughal era like biryani, korma, haleem etc.  I am originally from Lahore and Lahore is really famous for food. I have eaten in just one Indian restaurant when I went to visit Bankok and the menu offered almost all the dishes which are popular in Pakistan like Tandoori chicken, Chicken tikka etc. 

I have yet to visit England so I'll comment on British Indian food after I have tried it.


----------



## maryamn (Feb 15, 2015)

I have once made Cajun Chicken strips and they were just the way I like my food to be. Never tried anything else.

Yes seafood is allowed and I love love love fish. I can also eat fried prawns and shrimps but can not imagine eating mussles, crabs or anything else.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 15, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> I understand that cilantro is more or less exclusively a usage from Spanish speaking countries and thus North America via Mexican dishes.



As CraigC mentioned, cilantro is quite common in Asian cuisines as well, especially Thai and Vietnamese.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 15, 2015)

Cilantro is sometimes called fresh coriander as well, distinguishing it from coriander, the spice.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 15, 2015)

This recipe looks very good, and I may try it this week. My wife is going to Costa Rica on business, so I look at this time as an opportunity to eat all the things I normally can't when she's around. And food with a lot of chiles fits in that category.

Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## maryamn (Feb 15, 2015)

Steve Kroll said:


> This recipe looks very good, and I may try it this week. My wife is going to Costa Rica on business, so I look at this time as an opportunity to eat all the things I normally can't when she's around. And food with a lot of chiles fits in that category.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing it!




 I hope you'll enjoy it. You can also decrease the amount of some Chilli to suit your taste I think.


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Addie (Feb 19, 2015)

maryamn said:


> CraigC, I indeed missed a very important point so everyone please put your frying pan or skillet over the stove before adding tomatoes etc. and also do not forget to turn on the stove.
> 
> Ok and next time I'll use the word cilantro while posting in this forum. We always call them Coriander leaves and it took me a while to figure out what exactly is Cilantro when I read a recipe of Fajitas for the first time.
> 
> ...



Yeah. We do have a lot of fun here. And a lot of comments when a new type of cooking is posted, such as yours. It gets a great conversation started. That dish looks so inviting. Looking forward to more. And don't forget the pictures. We love pictures.


----------

